# a



## Slissors (Nov 18, 2014)

Is


----------



## Ruggy (Nov 18, 2014)

We're both pretty big fans of naps.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 18, 2014)

Hmm... Let me think...

Yep. Love for discipline, order and uniformity. Long live Kaiser Wilhelm II!


----------



## Chuchi (Nov 18, 2014)

Ruggy said:


> We're both pretty big fans of naps.


Whoo, naps! /lionhi-five 

Pretty much this. 
Also, I like biting onto peoples' faces until they stop kicking.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Nov 18, 2014)

I easily hurt people I get too close to. So I guess we have that trait in common. We also share a pensive nature that causes us to be mistaken for air-headed. His sense of style is also something we both share.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 18, 2014)

Ooh good thread idea. NOVELLA ENSUES
Well, I did choose my sona with _some_ method behind the madness, I could've easily chosen another favourite primate, like a chimpanzee, but they just wouldn't fit.
*Similarities
*I've always been kinda overly trusting and open with people, got me in trouble in school a lot when mean girls would trick me by being friendly into giving them information because I just trusted everybody too much!
I don't like debating, some people get a kick out of a good battle of wits but I just get tearful and stressed because I think they don't like me and arrrgggh stop arguing :'( so I go all backpeddly like "still friends tho yeah k k k k k?" And I get over squabbles too quick for most people, so I go all chummy within seconds to try and reverse it and they be like dafuq?? 
I'm a hypersexed perv and have been since I was a knee high to a grasshopper. Got into trouble loads of times at school from passionately snogging boys in my class in the cloakrooms at like age 5 or whatever. Got into a load of shit once for kissing a boy LYING DOWN on the playground when I was 7/8. I had quite a lot of knowledge and was a little sexology nerd when I was younger, drew naked people in class and came out with all sorts of crazy shit. I'm still a huge perv now but I hide it in the right company, and have a sort of hippyish view of sexuality so I can tooooootally get bonobos, they just know something bout life we don't, dude. *peace sign*
And I'm quite childlike and emotionally impulsive and stuff, as are they, they never seem to grow up. Unlike chimps who turn kinda grumpy once they reach 15. 

*Differences* 
Physical fitness and agility. I'm as athletic as a tortoise!
Openness about perviness. I'm really horridly shy IRL and my kind of freeloving mindset just doesn't go down well with most humans, as I learned over time. 
Prettiness. Bonobos are adorable, I most certainly am not. 

Anyway, that coupled with my admiration for such a bizarre, kooky primate species equals a pretty neat choice. Horray for overthink!!


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Nov 18, 2014)

We both eat a ton!


----------



## SparkyWolf (Nov 18, 2014)

I Suppose that we're both drifters in an unforgiving world. But our world are unforgiving in different ways.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 18, 2014)

SparkyWolf said:


> I Suppose that we're both drifters in an unforgiving world. But our world are unforgiving in different ways.


Trying to decide which is cheesier, mine, or yours. :V


----------



## alphakitsune (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm batshit insane!


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 18, 2014)

Bilateral symmetry, sexual reproduction, a spine, hair follicles, nipples and the mammalian brain. :V


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 18, 2014)

We both look scary and put others off with our appearance, without meaning to.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 18, 2014)

Well my fursona's just a visual representation of me so basically me i guess in traits and behavior. Visual similarities wise i put white shadowing around the eyes to correlate with my shitty irl lack of sleep. Although if you mean with the whole species then i guess liking cold places and munching meat i guess.


----------



## FangWarrior (Nov 18, 2014)

Well, my fursona and I are both fiery, competitive, and strong. 

and... dat hat. I also wear a hat like that in real life.


----------



## mcjoel (Nov 18, 2014)

I enjoy jumping into snow banks to catch small rodents my hair changes color depending on the season 
I'm virtually unaffected by cold temperatures 
I'm also a gigantic Whore :V


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 18, 2014)

Well.. I'm fat.
I`m really lazy.
I`m very docile
I'm legally Asian
I love to cook and eat food. 
I'm playful in a naughty way.
I normally sleep on my belly


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm colorblind, can't eat chocolate, like the taste of blood, have an affinity for the medical field, and am a malicious predator.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 18, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I'm colorblind



That is just sad.




Perhaps I can make you feel better by letting you suck my blood in a very sadistic way


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 18, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> cook



You know you're on FAF when you see 'cock' instead of 'cook'.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 18, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> That is just sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It doesn't bother me. Just means I can't ever be a pilot or firefighter. V: And I'm not a vampire. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 18, 2014)

How does it not bother you? Perhaps you've grown through it. 

But people like me who loves art so much would be devastated. I can't imagine the burden...


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 18, 2014)

Its hard to miss something you've never had :I 

Colorblindness is 'usually' something you're born with not something that manifests later in life. So I don't really feel like I'm missing out on anything.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 18, 2014)

Lean build, pointy face, (once) fluffy hair, wear lots of reds/oranges, eat almost anything, can be a little annoying, sometimes smell bad.


----------



## Ayattar (Nov 18, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> But people like me who loves art so much would be devastated. I can't imagine the burden...



It ain't so bad


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Nov 18, 2014)

Let's see, I got talons, black feathers, wings, a large beak, and can emit a sound that to humans sounds like "wark!" or "kweh!".

I'd say we're pretty similar. Cept for the whole "making videos of games for the internet" thing, that's all me.

and I don't wear any armor, that's just silly. It's an internet name, people, it's not all true!


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Nov 18, 2014)

A lot more than what I'm willing to admit, shame on me I know


----------



## Hewge (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm dead


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 18, 2014)

Cool thread.

I'm a cold blooded egg sucker.

I don't like cold weather and I bask in the sun in the mornings. I'm also quiet and sneak around all of the time, even though I like to be around people.

And things I have in common with Lizard:

I have this thing where I'm really trusting, and I try to be generous and caring. I also tend to try too hard. I'm Big Medicine and killing me will give you bad luck.

You should go look up Blue Jay and Lizard. It's a true story and it explains what Jayke and I have been up to.

Also I had to look up snog. I'll see if I can work it into everyday conversation this week, because that sort of thing amuses me.


----------



## Renarde (Nov 19, 2014)

I mate pretty monogamously. I'm most active at night, particularly dusk. I'd like to think I'm pretty resourceful, too. I've also been told I have a vulpine personality, not sure what that means. I think it's for this reason that lots of people people that don't know I'm a furry have called me a fox or compared me to one, which is always pretty flattering.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 19, 2014)

Uhhh, dragon, let's see... 
(I'm using Charizard for fun, to make things clear. My actual 'sona is an earth dragon)

- I'm a hoarder/collector, and I'm a diehard at keeping track of all my belongings. For example, I'll know if someone nudged one of my figurines to the left or right. Oh, I'll know. 
- My looks intimidate, and I'm indifferent to the point where I come off as lazy/boring. 
- I have a voracious appetite (ahahahahaha).
- I'm a loner. Take me to a party, convention, or your house. No matter where I am, I'll want my alone time. 
- Touching back to the hoarding, I like to go through my collections and appreciate them in the least creepiest way possible. 
- I am a competitive bastard and I don't believe in showing mercy. 
- Naps are taken on a regular basis. 

Seriously, naps are awesome. 

Ah, forgot to mention that when I was a kid, I would play with fire using hairspray and a lighter. So I guess I breathed fire at one point?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 19, 2014)

For my sheep fursona: I'm comfortable when I'm around people I know and usually always follow the herd. Underestimated most of the time. Curly hair

For my pig fursona: I can't think of much but I guess I am a bit greedy


----------



## Sylver (Nov 19, 2014)

My fursona is actually an anthro White Tiger named Sylver.

I suppose we're both solitary creatures, pretty chilled, I love the cold and water, I'm observant and often won't act unless I'm dealing from a position of power/have an advantage, I'm..sort of intelligent, or so people I don't even know keep telling me..

I like to remain calm and objective, but unfortunately since I'm a teenager that's pretty difficult to do with raging hormones and a still developing brain, but it's work in progress. I've been told that when I do get emotionally involved in something, I seek out the opinion of other people who are not and get their opinion - I didn't know I did that which surprised me.


----------



## SolDirix (Nov 19, 2014)

Well lets see... I have two eyes, a nose, a mouth, and teeth, and a tongue, and legs. Yep, I say I relate to my fox fursona quite nicely :3.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 19, 2014)

I have a fiery temper, collect useless junk, and get nervous around magical armor piercing swords. All Katamari are this way. Duh


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 19, 2014)

jtrekkie said:


> Also I had to look up snog. I'll see if I can work it into everyday conversation this week, because that sort of thing amuses me.


I forget it's exclusivelly a brit term. 
(for any other non brits, it means make out.)


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 19, 2014)

We both are put off by intellectually inferior beings.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 19, 2014)

I growl and whimper a lot. 

Sometimes I dream about or pretend to fly.

I also have black/Dark hair, and it flops over my left I like on hers. She wears plugs, I wear plugs. She wears what I do because why not? 

Our personalities are essentially the same except Van is far braver than I am and a better fighter. She is a nomad and an adventurer. While I am only such in my head.


----------



## Nataku (Nov 19, 2014)

Dragon 
_Similarities_
Fondness for having a collection of shinies. They're mine, don't touch them. I will know if you moved them. We will have problems.
I collect massive amounts of knowledge. Most of it largely pointless. 
I also collect books, lots of books. Like I have five sets of book shelves. They're all full. I want more.
I can tell a mighty fine tale. Its for entertaining the princesses.  And any wayward traveler who has the sense to not attempt to steal from me.
I have a rather long fuse. But if and when you finally exhaust it, expect the countryside to be burninated.
I have broken things because I sometimes forget my strength. Like people's arms. And faces.

_Differences_
I don't have red scales. 
I do not fly.
I am actually capable of fitting in human domiciles.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 19, 2014)

I used to steal food at night.
I once snuck into the family duck house in the middle of the night so I could snuggle them without resistance.


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Nov 20, 2014)

Nataku said:


> Dragon
> _Similarities_
> 
> I can tell a mighty fine tale. Its for entertaining the princesses.  And any wayward traveler who has the sense to not attempt to steal from me.




Or the chance Hobbit with a magic ring.


----------



## SolDirix (Nov 20, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> We both are put off by intellectually inferior beings.




Pineapples.


----------



## Baz (Nov 20, 2014)

Similarities
- Is a survivalist
-Is a weapon enthusiast
- Loves fire
-Growls, whimpers, and occasional howl
-Has anxiety and panic problems
-Loves science 
- Very caring, loving and tolerant 
- We both have the same favorite food, drinks and common interests
Differences
- I did not serve in the military like he did
- I don't work at a nuclear power plant
- He doesn't have my psychosis problems
- I am not a sniper
- He does not have a family
- He has friends
There are some other differences and similarities but those are the main ones.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Nov 20, 2014)

Beside a couple of extreme cases like his competitive gaming side and how he likes plushies, not really. Bunch of stuffs were removed and altered just to make him into an actual characters so he isn't just that random self-insert character anymore.

Well we're both pretty racist so I guess there's that.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 20, 2014)

A big croc cock.


----------



## jtrekkie (Nov 20, 2014)

Croc cocks always rock.


----------



## funky3000 (Nov 20, 2014)

SolidSpy24 said:


> Pineapples.


Pineapples do not have intelligence and are therefore peasants.


----------



## Nataku (Nov 20, 2014)

Armored Chocobo said:


> Or the chance Hobbit with a magic ring.



Oh yes, the wee litttle folk! One of those appeared in my den once atop my ice box.
They stole my Tostitos.





They had to die.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 20, 2014)

^

That's a crime only punishable by death. You did good.


----------



## MissFleece (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm easily frightened and kind of stupid.


----------



## Abjorn (Nov 20, 2014)

Im sorta burly, I like to eat, when it gets cold I sleep for larger portions of time, I'm relatively solitary, and you don't want to be within reach of me should I loose my temper (don't worry, its mostly just yelling). Oh, and I'm hairy, so that kinda works...I guess.


----------



## AnarchyTheRatDog (Nov 26, 2014)

My fursona is a rat and dog hybrid, I share traits of the rat in how I am short, sneaky, active more at night, and a bit obsessed with being clean
With the dog half (rottweiler), I share being a bit thicker in size, loud, I will eat pretty much anything, and playful


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 26, 2014)

MissFleece said:


> I'm easily frightened and kind of stupid.



spoiler alert: sheep are not that dumb http://www.sheep101.info/stupidsheep.html (SWF unless naked sheep offend)


----------



## Gronix (Nov 26, 2014)

I have a long tongue :V


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 26, 2014)

They're pack animals that do well amongst others of their own kind.


----------



## Troj (Nov 26, 2014)

Like my fursona's species, I am pleasant, non-aggressive, non-competitive, humble, solitary, prudent, deliberate, and steady.

Like my deutersona's species, I am playful, motivated, and friendly.


----------



## Riltmos (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm a bird brain.


----------



## MissFleece (Nov 27, 2014)

> spoiler alert: sheep are not that dumb http://www.sheep101.info/stupidsheep.html (SWF unless naked sheep offend)



correction: I am easily frightened and kind of naive.


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Nov 27, 2014)

Riltmos said:


> I'm a bird brain.



Offended! You offended me! Prepare for anger!


----------



## MissFleece (Nov 27, 2014)

> Offended! You offended me! Prepare for anger!



I'm offended that you're offended.


----------



## TatzelThess (Nov 27, 2014)

Maugryph said:


> spoiler alert: sheep are not that dumb http://www.sheep101.info/stupidsheep.html (SWF unless naked sheep offend)


I don't know, if they aren't dumb, why did I have to keep rescuing my neighbor's sheep when they got their heads stuck in the fence while I housesat their farm?


----------



## CinnamonBunny (Nov 28, 2014)

I talk about this a lot. 

As a rabbit, both me and my species are both timid, jumpy, shy, keen on vegetables, and we both share sort of a domestic/prey personality type.


----------



## Maugryph (Nov 28, 2014)

TatzelThess said:


> I don't know, if they aren't dumb, why did I have to keep rescuing my neighbor's sheep when they got their heads stuck in the fence while I housesat their farm?



I did I say they are rocket scientists?


----------



## Bonobosoph (Nov 28, 2014)

OK, I lied. I'm not actually a human pretending. I'm an ex lab bonobo that learned to read and write but it'd be easier to get away with if I pretended to be a human with a "fursona" whatever the fuck that is. Psh humans and their weird habits. 
Yeah, keep it shush though I don't want the main media tracking me down. *shifty eyes* 
The experiment was too successful and they banished me to Twcyross zoo where I play the fool for the gawping visitors until they piss off and I can use the computer.


----------



## Gnarl (Nov 28, 2014)

Traits huh.... Fierce loyalty, extremely protective, love cuddling, like to be petted,  love watching tv,  now with my fursona, we both write books but he writes crime novels and I write science fiction.


----------



## Pine (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm very territorial (about my personal space). I'm pretty calm most of the time but I have a very short fuse.


----------



## Maugryph (Dec 5, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> OK, I lied. I'm not actually a human pretending. I'm an ex lab bonobo that learned to read and write but it'd be easier to get away with if I pretended to be a human with a "fursona" whatever the fuck that is. Psh humans and their weird habits.
> Yeah, keep it shush though I don't want the main media tracking me down. *shifty eyes*
> The experiment was too successful and they banished me to Twcyross zoo where I play the fool for the gawping visitors until they piss off and I can use the computer.



Don't worry.. I will keep your secret safe..


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Dec 5, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> OK, I lied. I'm not actually a human pretending. I'm an ex lab bonobo that learned to read and write but it'd be easier to get away with if I pretended to be a human with a "fursona" whatever the fuck that is. Psh humans and their weird habits.
> Yeah, keep it shush though I don't want the main media tracking me down. *shifty eyes*
> The experiment was too successful and they banished me to Twcyross zoo where I play the fool for the gawping visitors until they piss off and I can use the computer.



I knew it! You and I are brothers.


...Not really, you know beak and feathers and fur and you got those damned thumbs, but I mean in a not-related way!


----------



## Bonobosoph (Dec 5, 2014)

Armored Chocobo said:


> I knew it! You and I are brothers.
> 
> 
> ...Not really, you know beak and feathers and fur and you got those damned thumbs, but I mean in a not-related way!


Brother from another mother. B) 
Damn you Maurgryph! I thought I could trust you. :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 5, 2014)

I just like Warframe.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Dec 8, 2014)

I prefer to be nocturnal. I only keep a diurnal schedule because i have to for work and such. 
I'm a scavenger. I can make do with very little and have no problem with less desirable foods. If it's still edible I'll take it. I've actually started to prefer lower quality cuts of meat.
I have a tendency to chew on bones that were leftover from meals. 
I prefer to hang around the edges of crowds and watch rather than get involved myself. 
Also like most coyotes, I'm about half crazy. I suspect it to be genetic since I can trace it though my father's family tree. 

For the polar bear part of my fursona, that came about because of my unusually high cold tolerance for a Texan. 
i also have a massive rib cage and lungs that are abnormally large for my height.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Dec 9, 2014)

I guess I shares traits with both raccoons and foxes. I do like to look in the stuff people throw away and grab the things I'm going to reuse. I don't dive in trash cans though... Otherwise raccoons seem to be seen as potheads in this fandom. I don't smoke weed but that definitely looks like the kind of thing I would do to relieve stress, if it doesn't make me dizzy like alcohol.

As of foxes, it's simply the species I chose when I found out that my personality was strangely resembling to that of Miles Tails Prower.


----------



## MonochromaticMelody (Dec 17, 2014)

I'd have to say... I'm kinda smart, or at least I'd like to believe I am. I'm inquisitive. And I've had people assume that I carry the plague.*

*That one isn't true, but people have thought I have cooties. So there's that.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 18, 2014)

Well I got a fursona recently and am currently just waiting for it to get drawn. But, I guess both my fursona and I enjoy being alone, like using the computer, like orchestral music, and like wearing long-sleeves. We're both very quiet as well.


----------



## Traven V (Dec 19, 2014)

Well I'm agile that's about it I think, except I live in a hole too


----------



## Suid (Mar 17, 2015)

I act tough around people i'm not comfortable with, but anyone in the small circle who knows me knows that's nothing but a front.
Well, that and other things, being that i pretty much eat everything, i'm pretty chill but scary to get mad, I'm pretty communicative,
and i'm a pretty amorous person, pointing towards the parallel's fertility.


----------



## BlitzCo (Mar 17, 2015)

Ivan's build (6 feet, 200 pound of muscle) is the same as me, and his personality, likes/dislikes, and clothing style are the same as me


----------



## Mintys (Mar 18, 2015)

Chihuahua/Italian greyhound.

Physically:
I'm considered small, 5'6 at 136 pounds.
While I'm small I have long legs.
I have brown eyes.
When I'm cold I shake pretty badly.
chocolate makes me sick.
I have a very sensitive stomach.


Personality wise:
I love to lay out in the sun.
I'm super attached to the people I do like.
I tend to be standoffish with people I don't know.
Big mouth but little body so I'm better as a watch person then a protector (Though I'm working on that.)
I love to be in high places.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Mar 20, 2015)

Hmm... We both have blue eyes, we both have anger issues, we're both socially awkward xD My fursona is just a reflection of me... But with fur.

Though my other characters are the embodiments of other traits I possess


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 20, 2015)

We both walk on two feet


----------



## Swoocerini (May 15, 2015)

Hair, body-weight/other features and height. I'd say he's basically my mental self translated into a wolf that wears clothing.


----------



## -Sliqq- (May 15, 2015)

Playful.

Way too playful.

Like, dolphin playful.


----------



## Summerbun (May 15, 2015)

We're both very timid and eat a lot of carrots. :V


----------



## StrangerCoug (May 15, 2015)

We both tend to be pretty secretive.


----------



## foussiremix (May 16, 2015)

Lumi is shy and calm , I am shy and calm too.
He has the same height as me.


----------



## Havokpaintedwolf (Jul 28, 2015)

an excellent sense of hearing.


----------



## Yarra (Jul 28, 2015)

We're both pretty crazy and love to have a good time


----------



## Byron (Jul 28, 2015)

I love digging through trash. When I see a big trash pile by the side of the road, I get excited.


----------



## Ieono (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm a very curious person, always seeking out new experiences. I love eating fruit so very much. I also love climbing and being acrobatic. And I'm really emotive, too.


----------



## Zop (Jul 28, 2015)

Like my fursona I am a coyote in real life


----------



## Ruffus J. Mutt (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm very loyal and protective, can be a bit of a smooth talker and have been told more then once I have some very nice steel color eyes.


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Jul 29, 2015)

Well, I share a lot with my fursona.

Physically, he's as tall as me, has a similar body structure (aside from being a wolf and having wolf traits, that is), and he has a scar on his elbow, just like I do. He basically gets these as I do, just in a different way.
His behavior is pretty much like my own, as well as his likes and dislikes. There are a few minor differences, such as him being just slightly more aggressive, but overall, he's more or less the same way I am.
He's also half blind, even though he doesn't look like he is, just like me.

It's because when I made him, I decided to take myself as a base, and try putting that in my furry world. The result was someone who's pretty much just me as a wolf, with a few differences.


----------



## Ilmarinen (Jul 29, 2015)

Lemmings

[...] are solitary animals by nature
[...] their behavior and appearance are markedly different from those of  other rodents [...] Lemmings, by contrast, are  conspicuously colored and behave aggressively towards predators and even  human observers. The lemming defense system is thought to be based on aposemantism (warning display)


----------



## Troi (Jul 29, 2015)

Physical: both have green highlights and we are both short 4'11
behavioral/personality: doesn't get into trouble, smart, kindhearted, kinda nerdy, loves video games, and hanging with friends. We both really love eminem as well lol


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 29, 2015)

We both enjoy sushi, yum yum.


----------



## Ratical (Jul 29, 2015)

Wood rats are such cool critters. They love to explore and find new things, but home always comes first (big, elaborate nests called 'middens' that can be maintained by generations of them for tens of thousands of years). They're little historians and ecologists.

They're also bigger than normal rats (I'm around 6'1''), and have a gentler personality (strictly herbivores, though I'm not a veggie). I wear a backpack often, so their moniker "pack rat" fits, too.



Ilmarinen said:


> Lemmings



I love that you're a lemming. I never see them and they're so cool.


----------



## Ilmarinen (Jul 30, 2015)

Ratical said:


> I love that you're a lemming. I never see them and they're so cool.



I saw them only twice. First time, when I was kayaking in Finland, second time near the Baykal lake in Russia. Sadly, they aren't native to the central Europe.
If you want to see them you should go to Canada or northern states of the USA.


----------



## Recel (Jul 30, 2015)

We are both fictional. :V


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Jul 30, 2015)

Species: an orca/wolf "merfur"

So, I picked little bits of both species that express who I am in RL.

Not extremely social with those I don't know well, but open and playful and expressive once I get more comfortable around people, form good friendships, etc. 

Enjoy body-surfing and swimming, but also love exploring the dry land.

Probably misinterpreted as beng "meaner" than I actually am.


----------



## meowtacles (Jul 31, 2015)

Well, us female hyenas prefer being in charge instead of letting the guys be in charge.


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 31, 2015)

Nyro's an amur leopard, a solitary animal... so I guess that works. I'm not really a social person at all.


----------



## lirrie (Aug 1, 2015)

Venus is a fence fox, and most ones I have seen tend to be hyperactive like me XD.


----------



## SodaBubbles (Aug 3, 2015)

Well, first and foremost I love to swim (I had an otter 'sona for a while way back), so that's a very big trait we have in common. Blacktips tend to be very timid and skittish (Portley and I both tend to pretend we're not), and I have serious anxiety due to bpd so I tend to play big but feel small. They're generally found in very small groups or alone, (my circle's pretty small these days especially, and it's easier for me to manage), and tend to be extremely energetic and active, which I am a lot of the time.


----------



## That_green_dog (Aug 3, 2015)

I make my fursona as realatible to me as posible (other that the obvious like it being a canine) if i cant realate to it i dont see it as being me, i know lots of people like giveing them super human abillitys or charecteristics. But every on likes different things.


----------



## ScorchedSep (Aug 11, 2015)

Similarities: We both like to be well-ordered, already seeing the fact I like to take control when there is no plan for something. Yeah.
Don't mind the cold. (I HATE when it's hot)
Can eat a TON at one time, though we prefer not to, cuz it makes me look gluttonous.
Idk why, but I can see EXTEMELY well in the dark, so I was never scared of it. 
We're both tall and lean.

Differences: Rocky is much more Agile and Stronger than me.
I don't secretly carry a Spear everywhere I go. 
Rocky has much nicer clothing than me. ;-;
I like to draw him as an adult, why..?


----------



## sidewalksurfboard (Aug 11, 2015)

Tribble is a domesticated Russian Blue rat. Well, the only thing I have in common with a rat is that I'm messy. Something I have in common with Tribble however is that we both like the 80s and the Rock Afire Explosion.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 11, 2015)

I think any character that someone makes will always have a little of the creator's personality in them.  I mean, some characters can get to dangerous Mary Sue levels; but in general I think if you put a little of yourself in a character, it make the chracter more realistic and likeable.


----------



## Gator (Aug 11, 2015)

gator was just the natural choice for me, considering i've always identified with them and go by gator irl :'I

some similarities include:
-body type (kinda chubby and short, with thick legs and smallish feet/hands; hands are even kinda square with tapered fingers, like gator hands)
-environment/location (comes from the southern US, likes to stay in places that are warm and wet with plenty of greenery and shade, like the swamp)
-personality (generally laid back and quiet, prefers to avoid serious confrontation, but will be aggressive when necessary)
-habits (tends to be crepuscular/somewhat nocturnal, likes to scavenge, likes meat/hunting, spends a lot of time just basking out in the sun or hiding away somewhere quiet)
-how they're viewed by others (often underestimated in terms of both intelligence and physical ability, goes unseen/unnoticed either by choice or by chance, loved by a few, seen as off-putting or unpleasant by many)

/shrug


----------



## Ridia (Aug 12, 2015)

I, much like cats, sleep as much as I can and make noise when I'm hungry.


----------



## Spotface (Aug 12, 2015)

Really nothing. Pine martens are cute, fluffy, graceful... I am the opposite. Save for maybe the temper. I started an argument once with an abrasive coworker with about five customers and my manager watching... and not one care was given that day.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 12, 2015)

I eat garbage and fuck everything.


----------



## FuzzyFoe (Aug 12, 2015)

I don't talk much. Also I like to eat.


----------



## ItalianDurr (Aug 12, 2015)

Deers are dumb, and so am I.
And if you offer me some food I'll start following you, expecially meat, because deers likes meat.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 15, 2015)

Cats could give two shits whether you live to see another day or not.


----------



## Spiderdragon (Aug 15, 2015)

I hoard gemstones and precious minerals.

I also have a very fiery disposition.


----------



## WhiteServal (Aug 16, 2015)

Female serval here. ^^ My fursona looks pretty much identical to me in real life. Save for the fur and ears, of course. My skin is very pale, so even the white color scheme matches. x3


----------



## Joybit (Aug 16, 2015)

An unhealthy obsession with bread products (in the case of my Pigeon 'sona.)


----------



## Vitaly (Aug 16, 2015)

Like a cat, I love to sleep and hate anyone who touch
me.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 16, 2015)

I eat a lot of fruit


----------



## MrRazot (Aug 16, 2015)

The falcon represents freedom, nobility, foresight and speed.
I can attribute myself to at least two of those at any given moment


----------



## Mei (Aug 16, 2015)

Im a female arctic wolf. I based Mei's personality, likes, dislikes, and most features entirely off of my own. Even our hairstyles are the same ~.^ i wanted a 'sona to mirror myself. I have a super fair complexion irl too x3

As far as actual wolves go, i read up on her species and it was perfect. A pack animal, not afraid of humans, curious and gentle. Sometimes aggressive but usually not  i did want her to have some coloration other than pure white so thats why you find my markings. I'm definitly gong to do a stark white version of her someday though.


----------



## Sergalmedic (Aug 16, 2015)

Finding at least a few similarities was important to me when I was choosing my fursona's species. Physically, I have long limbs and a long, pointed nose. As a friend once said to me, "You always look like you're ready to start shit with someone." Besides that, I have a voracious appetite and I'll eat just about anything. 

I'm a strong lifter but I have shitty endurance, so I've got a bulkier physique but having a sergal as my fursona is also useful to me as a component of getting motivated to get lean and become a stronger athlete.


----------



## InkBat (Sep 4, 2016)

My fursona is a fruit bat-wolf hybrid. We both love fruit, and work well as loners.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 4, 2016)

We're both solitary creatures, content with being along, that only really socialise when the need or desire arises.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Sep 4, 2016)

It may not be exact, but the descriptions of bronze dragons from the D&D Monster Manual and Draconomicon come pretty close to describing my psychology.


			
				D&D Monster Manual v3.5 said:
			
		

> Bronze dragons are inquisitive... They are fascinated by warfare, eagerly joining an army for a just cause - and good pay.





			
				D&D Draconomicon v3.0 said:
			
		

> *Summary*
> Bronze dragons have a strong sense of justice and do not tolerate cruelty or anarchy in any form. [...] Bronze dragons also have an inquisitive side and find the activities of other creatures, particularly humanoids, endlessly fascinating.
> 
> ...Bronze dragons are content to live and let live.
> ...


----------



## AJ3035 (Sep 4, 2016)

These photos sum it up for me.


Spoiler: Wolf














Spoiler: Me


----------



## GingerKitty (Sep 8, 2016)

I mirrored my Fursona after myself looks wise. And I chose cat because I love cats and I'm similar to a cat because:

1.) I like to sleep 

2.) I Will only cuddle on my terms 

3.) I can be moody

4.) I give no fucks about some things


----------



## FelisFloof (Sep 8, 2016)

Going by my OC since I'm developing a fursona still.  

We are both reserved around those we don't know and have to force ourselves to tolerate idiots, though if we had a choice we wouldn't.  We very much wouldn't.  In his case, that would mean the idiot getting turned into a pile of carbon.  We both end up caring about the very few people we choose to, to the point of working ourselves to death, taking bullets or getting run over by trains for the people we care about if we had to.  Without any regard for our own safety, health, whatsoever and also without even a fraction of a moment's hesitation.  Not much makes us truly inexplicably angry but if we are pushed to that point nobody can stop us but ourselves.  Ironically though we are highly intimidated by the thought of physically harming people because we know that we don't know our own strength and so a lot of our "anti=social" behavior is driven by the need to protect other people from ourselves.  Not the other way around, as it always tends to seem.  

The differences are basically I'm a human female, he's a dragoncat male.  And he's taller.  .......And definitely more physically fit.


----------



## FelisFloof (Sep 8, 2016)

Nataku said:


> I have a rather long fuse. But if and when you finally exhaust it, expect the countryside to be burninated.



TROGDOOOOOOOOORRRR!  .......Sorry lol couldn't resist.


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Sep 8, 2016)

nocturnal...loner...jerk, sometimes...eats all the things. :>


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 8, 2016)

Robber Fly here. Insects in reality don't really have a conscious personality but there are relatable qualities.

Some of these can be applied to flies in *general* but:

1. I'm always aware of what's happening around me.

2. Always cautious, but not afraid.

3. I like most kinds of drinks. No, that doesn't mean I inject and dissolve food to make a drink.

Though unlike my 'sona, my eyes are sensitive, and I don't enjoy bumping into lights or staring at them.


----------



## Jarren (Sep 8, 2016)

Can sleep for extended periods.
Collector of things.
Fascination with fire/pyrotechnics.
Constantly hungry.
Imposing (I'm very tall)
Fond of seeking power, but not sure what to do with it once I have it.


----------



## mzfantic (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm loyal and protective of the people I love, I'm over excitable, I'm constantly seeking attention from my friends, and I will eat most anything that I can get my hands on. I guess that's like a dog.


----------



## Dragoenicefire (Sep 11, 2016)

Cat:
-I like naps
-I have a temper
-We're both overly-protective of our possessions
-I like eating seafood
-I like scratching people if they make me mad(and hissing at them)
-I'm easily distracted
-I can entertain myself very easily
-Also i'm fairly small


----------



## LycanTheory (Sep 11, 2016)

Woof

Independent 
Capacity to hunt and kill
Family oriented
Intellectual 
Cautious of humans
Adaptive 
Resilient 
Curious
Extremely social but only amongst the few that I trust.
Territorial


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Sep 12, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Fond of seeking power, but not sure what to do with it once I have it.



Sounds pretty normal to me.


----------



## Dyrra (Sep 12, 2016)

- I can swim.. well...
- I have large canines
- I'm a heavy duty sleeper


----------

